# Kitchen Island on rollers



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

The boss decided that we needed a little more counter space (before the total remodel) so I put this together. Red Oak framing, cabinet plywood shelves, stained with Special Walnut. It has a Corian top inset on it. Got one more coat of finish to apply and it will be ready for Christmas dinner.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool.

Can never have enough working space or drawers


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That is very nice! Well done!


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

Finished up a 2nd roller island, did some things a little different, added a closed bottom on this one with a pull out drawer and doors.


----------

